# Canopy of Heaven | Symbols and Symbolism



## My Freemasonry (Aug 19, 2017)

A clouded horizon and starry field of shimmering twilight jewels are often the embelishments aloft above the altar of a masonic lodge. As beautiful and mysterious as this stage dressing is, it holds a special significance in the work at hand in the Masonic Lodge. In this episode, we examine the covering of the lodge, better known as the canopy of Heaven.


Albert Mackey, in his _Encyclopedia of Freemasonry_, says:

As the lectures tell us that our ancient brethren met on the highest hills and lowest vales, from this it is inferred that, as the meetings were thus in the open air, the only covering must have been the overarching vault of Heaven. Hence, in the symbolism of Masonry the covering of the Lodge is said to be “a clouded canopy or starry decked heaven.” The terrestrial Lodge of labor is thus intimately connected with the celestial Lodge of eternal refreshment.

The symbolism is still further extended to remind us that the whole world is a Mason’s Lodge, and heaven its sheltering cover.






 








Continue reading...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 19, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 20, 2017)

Cool!


----------

